

Rasmus on the 31st and relative items in date strings - jqueryin

Very entertaining. Must happen alot :)<p><pre><code>    It's the 31st of the month. Before filing a
    bug about relative dates in PHP, please read
    http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/html_node/Relative-items-in-date-strings.html#SEC125 
    #php</code></pre>
======
jqueryin
Clickable link to the read:

[http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/html_node/Relative-
it...](http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/html_node/Relative-items-in-
date-strings.html#SEC125)

